# Ridgid R4511 Table Saw Recall!



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Some of you may have this model table saw and should be aware of the recall. The information is available here:
http://www.ridgid.com/Download/R4511_PR.pdf

It sounds like there is a problem when using a stacked dado set, the blade may come off. :bad:
Not good!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll pass the word on other forums.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Some of you may have this model table saw and should be aware of the recall. The information is available here:
> http://www.ridgid.com/Download/R4511_PR.pdf
> 
> It sounds like there is a problem when using a stacked dado set, the blade may come off. :bad:
> Not good!


Recall said no injuries reported. Must not have been counting underwear, mine would have been totalled:help:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

No kidding, John. About the time the shaft came apart and the cutters (hopefully) imbedded themselves in the ceiling like martial arts throwing knives, I'd of lost it!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Or came out the bottom of the saw and did a hop, skip, jump between your legs.


----------



## sheridan (Aug 20, 2009)

Really on R4511? I have to check.


----------



## fishhawk_1750 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I checked this out with Ridgid and found that saws manufactured during a specific run were affected. My saw was made after the problem was corrected. I feel much better now about using my saw.
Thanks again,
Fishhwk_1750


----------

